# Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2018)

Moin

 für die Interessierten
 Ab Seite 86 kommen relevante Themen,
 wobei ich das Wort Angeln nicht gefunden habe
 Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

Angeln ist doch sogar Teil einer Überschrift...

Fischerei, Angeln und Aquakultur
_"Wir wollen auch nach dem Brexit eine nachhaltige Fischerei in der  Nord- und Ostsee erhalten und legen besonderen Wert auf die Meeresumwelt  und den Schutz der Bestände. Wir wollen die nachhaltige Fischerei auf  dem Meer und im Binnenland sowie die Aquakultur in ihrer  Wettbewerbsfähigkeit stärken und als moderne nachhaltige Nutzung  voranbringen."_


----------



## hans albers (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

wer s glaubt....


----------



## MarkusZ (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



> _die Aquakultur in ihrer  Wettbewerbsfähigkeit stärken und als moderne nachhaltige Nutzung  voranbringen_



Da hat Marine-Harvest scheinbar ne tolle Lobbyarbeit gemacht.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Angeln ist doch sogar Teil einer Überschrift...
> 
> Fischerei, Angeln und Aquakultur
> _"Wir wollen auch nach dem Brexit eine nachhaltige Fischerei in der Nord- und Ostsee erhalten und legen besonderen Wert auf die Meeresumwelt und den Schutz der Bestände. Wir wollen die nachhaltige Fischerei auf dem Meer und im Binnenland sowie die Aquakultur in ihrer Wettbewerbsfähigkeit stärken und als moderne nachhaltige Nutzung voranbringen."_



 Yep, danke für Richtigstellen#h


----------



## smithie (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

Da stellt sich die Frage, wie steht Julia Klöckner zu anti-Angel-Babs?
Der böse Schmidt darf ja nicht mehr mitspielen. 

Kann hilfreich sein oder in einem Desaster enden...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

Julia gefällt mir optisch auf jeden Fall besser als Babs 

Da Sie u.a. Agrarwirtschaft studiert hat, wird sie vermutlich schon mit Babs anecken. Hauptsache dabei werden wir Angler nicht als Kompromiss verkauft...

Wir warten jetzt bis März ab und werden anschließend uns beraten, wie wir weitervorgehen werden.

Natürlich läuft die Klage bis dahin, denn die soll Montag offiziell beim Gericht eingereicht werden.


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

das ist doch schon grausamer humor, dass wir jetzt auf die Jusos hoffen müssen :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

Echt unglaublich, dass Angler überlegen in die SPD einzutreten, um mit NEIN zu stimmen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

"Natürlich läuft die Klage bis dahin, denn die soll Montag offiziell beim Gericht eingereicht werden."

Gut so, dann kann Babs ihren mist auch selbst ausbaden.


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

Lars, habt ihr da Anhaltspunkte wie lange so ein Verfahren von der Klageerhebung bis zu einem Urteil in etwa dauert?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

Der eigentlich entscheidende Punkt steht woanders:

"Um Nord- und Ostsee besser zu schützen, werden wir ein *wirksames Management der Freizeitfischerei in den Schutzgebieten in Kraft setzen* und uns für wirksame Fischereiregelungen auf EU-Ebene sowie eine bessere Förderung ökosystemgerechter Fangtechniken und -methoden einsetzen."

S. 138: Internationaler Meeresschutz

Es ist mir schon ein großes Rätsel, warum die Möchtegernwieder-"Volkspartei" SPD mit solchen Hendricks-Punkten glaubt Stimmen gewinnen zu können. Wer wählt denn die SPD für Angelverbote?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Es ist mir schon ein großes Rätsel, warum die Möchtegernwieder-"Volkspartei" SPD mit solchen Hendricks-Punkten glaubt Stimmen gewinnen zu können. Wer wählt denn die SPD für Angelverbote?




 Keine Angst, da gibt es schon genügen Wähler, die die einfach wählen, weil sie die immer gewählt haben..., leider...


----------



## bombe20 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Möchtegernwieder-"Volkspartei" SPD


ich hab gehört, das "S" steht für "Sonstige".


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Keine Angst, da gibt es schon genügen Wähler, die die einfach wählen, weil sie die immer gewählt haben..., leider...



Darum gehts mir gar nicht. Ich selbst mache meine Wahlentscheidung mit Sicherheit auch nicht von "Angelpolitik" abhängig, da gibt es schon Themen, die mir wichtiger sind. Aber: ich frage mich schon, ob die SPD mal intensiv geprüft hat, ob und welche Themen tatsächlich zu einem potenziellen Wählergewinn und welche zu einem Verlust führen könnten. Um es relativ einfach zu sagen, ich glaube nicht ein einziger zusätzlicher Wähler wählt die SPD wegen eines besseren "Managements der Freizeitfischerei". Warum setzt man dann als SPD so ein Thema auf die Agenda, mit dem man absolut  nichts gewinnen kann? Vermutlich, weil meine erste Frage: wann würden Leute Sozialdemokraten wählen, nie systematisch geprüft wurde und daher Leute wie Hendricks sich mit Ihren privaten Spielwiesen zum Schaden der Partei durchmogeln können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

"Macht weiter Lars, von keiner Seite habt ihr wirkliche Unterstützung zu erwarten."
genau so sieht leider es aus


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Darum gehts mir gar nicht. Ich selbst mache meine Wahlentscheidung mit Sicherheit auch nicht von "Angelpolitik" abhängig, da gibt es schon Themen, die mir wichtiger sind. Aber: ich frage mich schon, ob die SPD mal intensiv geprüft hat, ob und welche Themen tatsächlich zu einem potenziellen Wählergewinn und welche zu einem Verlust führen könnten. Um es relativ einfach zu sagen, ich glaube nicht ein einziger zusätzlicher Wähler wählt die SPD wegen eines besseren "Managements der Freizeitfischerei". Warum setzt man dann als SPD so ein Thema auf die Agenda, mit dem man absolut  nichts gewinnen kann? Vermutlich, weil meine erste Frage: wann würden Leute Sozialdemokraten wählen, nie systematisch geprüft wurde und daher Leute wie Hendricks sich mit Ihren privaten Spielwiesen zum Schaden der Partei durchmogeln können.




Die Wähler stehen auf Natur- und Tierschutz.
Das es letztendlich um Aussperrung geht, soweit denkt keiner bzw. wird zum Schutz der Natur akzeptiert.

Man hat doch von vielen gehört oder auch gelesen wie man zum Dorsch Baglimit, Schutzzonen Nord- u. Ostsee steht.
Selbst Politiker befürworten dies und nach dem Lesen der Verordnung/ Gesetz heisst es...hatte keine Ahnung. lol

Dieses Land ist nur noch Crazy...
man sollte auswandern.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

Babs ist aber nicht unser einziges Problem, da kommt neben der EU-zuständigen Rodust (auch SPD) auch noch die Christel hinzu, die das sowieso alles wieder absegnet, egal was vorher/nachher behauptet wird.
https://fischundfang.de/angeln-und-die-groko/


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Babs ist aber nicht unser einziges Problem, da kommt neben der EU-zuständigen Rodust (auch SPD) auch noch die Christel hinzu, die das sowieso alles wieder absegnet, egal was vorher/nachher behauptet wird.
> https://fischundfang.de/angeln-und-die-groko/



Und die Politiker welche erst gegen diese Schutzmassnahmen wettern und anschliessend nach der Wahl umkippen.

Alle in einen Sack und drauf kloppen. 
Man trifft immer den richtigen.


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/angeln-und-die-groko

 Mit direkter Quelle


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Lars, habt ihr da Anhaltspunkte wie lange so ein Verfahren von der Klageerhebung bis zu einem Urteil in etwa dauert?



Nein, dass kann auch niemand vorhersagen. Das hängt von sehr vielen Punkten ab.

Es sind 6 Monate möglich (sehr, sehr,sehr unwahrscheinlich) und 3 bis 4 Jahre. Wir gehen von 2 Jahren aus und hoffem, dass in dieser Zeit weder das Land SH noch Frau Hendricks neue Verbote einführen werden.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/angeln-und-die-groko
> 
> Mit direkter Quelle


Ich vermeide auf die Seite zu gehen. 
Bedenken, dass mein Virenprogramm nicht gegen die Seuchen ankommt, die von dort in jeder Form ausgehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Der eigentlich entscheidende Punkt steht woanders:
> 
> "Um Nord- und Ostsee besser zu schützen, werden wir ein *wirksames Management der Freizeitfischerei in den Schutzgebieten in Kraft setzen* und uns für wirksame Fischereiregelungen auf EU-Ebene sowie eine bessere Förderung ökosystemgerechter Fangtechniken und -methoden einsetzen."
> 
> ...



Deal or No Deal?

Denn auf Seite 142 steht:

"Wir werden mit einer systematischen Minderungsstrategie den Einsatz von glyphosathaltigen Pflanzenschutzmitteln deutlich einschränken mit dem Ziel, die Awendung so schnell wie möglich grundsätzlich zu beenden. Dazu werden wir gemeinsam mit der Landwirtschaft Alternativen im Rahmen einer Ackerbaustrategie entwickeln und u. a. umwelt- und naturverträgliche Anwendungen von Pflanzenschutzmitteln regeln. Die dazu notwendigen rechtlichen Maßnahmen werden wir in einem EU-konformen Rahmen verankern."

Hier ist kein Ende definiert, sondern nur "schnellstmöglich"...

Freibrief für Angelverbot auf der einen Seite, Freibrief für Glyphosat auf der anderen Seite und weder CDU/CSU und SPD verlieren (in deren Augen) ihr Gesicht ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/angeln-und-die-groko
> 
> Mit direkter Quelle



Ich freue mich immer wieder, wenn ich von mir getätigte Aussagen bei anderen nachlesen kann. Bedeutet, dass man uns zuhört #6


----------



## Rannebert (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

Es bleibt wirklich zu hoffen, dass ihr mit der Klage erfolgreich seid.
Denn sonst sehr ich hier wirklich schwarz.




Was mich allerdings tatächlich überrascht, ist die Tatsache, dass es ZEITNAH eine Pressemitteilung vom DAFV gibt. Wer mag denen da wohl extern zugearbeitet haben?


----------



## smithie (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und die Politiker welche erst gegen diese Schutzmassnahmen wettern und anschliessend nach der Wahl umkippen.
> 
> Alle in einen Sack und drauf kloppen.
> Man trifft immer den richtigen.


Meinst du jetzt d n Habeck?
Den ist Lars ja losgeworden... und hat ihn uns auf Bundesebene zugeschoben.... tztztz


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Deal or No Deal?



Vielleicht, aber ich glaube nicht wirklich. Vielmehr denke ich, dass diese Passage so „fachpolitisch“ und harmlos klingt, dass sie gar nicht großartig in die Verhandlungsmasse kam. Hendricks’ war es wichtig, und der Rest hat es nicht verstanden —> analog zu diesem FDP-Vogel, der sich mal hier blamierte.


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich vermeide auf die Seite zu gehen.
> Bedenken, dass mein Virenprogramm nicht gegen die Seuchen ankommt, die von dort in jeder Form ausgehen.


 
 Sehr erwachsen.....und dann wunderst Du Dich das man Dich nicht ernst nimmt?


----------



## Windelwilli (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Sehr erwachsen.....und dann wunderst Du Dich das man Dich nicht ernst nimmt?


 
Ironie muss man bei Dir auch mit einem Dutzend Smileys anzeigen, oder? #q

Oder geht es wiedermal nur um's stänkern?


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

Mhmm...wenn "Stammuser" was schreiben, was man "komisch" findet, ist es nur Ironie, die man halt nicht versteht....und man selbst stänkert dann natürlich....mhmmm.... alles klar.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Mhmm...wenn "Stammuser" was schreiben, was man "komisch" findet, ist es nur Ironie, die man halt nicht versteht....und man selbst stänkert dann natürlich....mhmmm.... alles klar.



wenn Du einen user nicht Ernst nimmst, dann schreib dies doch auch so. 
Und beziehe Dich nicht auf man.
Denn man nimmt Kati schon Ernst...

Davon ab was interessiert es?
Ernst nehmen ist wie als ob ein Sack Reis in China umfällt.


----------



## Köppi67 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Alle in einen Sack und drauf kloppen.
> Man trifft immer den richtigen.



Genau das sagte mein Großvater auch immer.

Er war eine weiser Mann!  :q


----------



## raubangler (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln und Koalitionsvertrag*

Mal an alle SPD-Mitglieder hier.....

Wer für die Groko stimmt, der pisst sich selbst und uns alle an's Bein.


----------

